# Onion Pie (onion tart)



## Greg Who Cooks (May 21, 2012)

I've been reading _Game of Kings_ (volume 2: _A Clash of Kings_), a fantasy novel series set in a pesudo-mythic medieval world that in some ways (minus the fantasy) resembles our own medieval era. One aspect of the fiction has intrigued me since I am so interested in cooking and eating (as most forum members are) is the foods that the characters are described as eating. Many, most, maybe all of them are foods that were available in our own medieval times.

One dish has intrigued me and it sounds good enough that I hope to cook this some day when I return to my experimental chef mode. That dish is (as the topic title alludes to) onion pie, or AKA onion tarts. (I presume tarts are intended as individual servings, pies are intended to be sectioned and shared.)

After searching the Internet this dish seems to be based upon caramelized onions and some sort of pastry. Sometimes the pastry is wrapped or folded over (outside towards the middle) and called a tart. Other times it's a pie in our modern sense, and I think sometimes eggs are involved perhaps forming a sort of quiche.

I'm curious if any forum members have cooked such a dish, or eaten such a dish in restaurants. I can of course Google recipes and cook them, discover for myself. I'm just curious what other peoples' experiences are with onion pies.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2012)

I have not cooked the dish but other forum members have.  I see the difference between pie and tart in the shape of the pan.  Tarts can be individual but don't have to be.  This is the tart pan version and the rustic version.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 21, 2012)

I was thinking of your picture on the right. I saw similar illustrations along with various recipes I discovered using Google search. I really like the rustic look of the tart at the right. I would probably cook that vs. the traditional pie method. Or cooking a pie I imagine the usual fluted pie crust probably using the usual sweet pie crust recipe. (It goes well with my quiche recipes.)

I really like savory cooking!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2012)

I made an onion tart years ago, and it was delicious.  Of course, this was pre-Recipe Box app, and I have no idea how I made it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I was thinking of your picture on the right. I saw similar illustrations along with various recipes I discovered using Google search. I really like the rustic look of the tart at the right. I would probably cook that vs. the traditional pie method. Or cooking a pie I imagine the usual fluted pie crust probably using the usual sweet pie crust recipe. (It goes well with my quiche recipes.)
> 
> I really like savory cooking!




The rustic tart is more crust while the tart pan version is less crust.  But either way, a caramelized onion tart is delicious.  With mushrooms and/or Gruyere, it's a winner.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 21, 2012)

Yeah the mushrooms and/or Gruyere sound great! (Gruyere is my favorite cheese).

This sounds like it would be great served with some kind of beef, perhaps a roast or a pot roast.


----------



## Siegal (May 21, 2012)

I made an onion tart from a swiss cookbook once. It was delicious but richer then what we were used to. I made a savory tart crust, par baked, and filled the middle with cubed fancy smoked/cured ham I got from a German sausage shop, I rendered the fat out and caramelize the onions in it and then I think a an egg or two and heavy cream and milk, salt and pepper and baked it.
If you are interested in making it I can get you the exact recipe.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Siegal! It sounds delicious!

I'm curious how a savory pie crust would differ from a sweet pie crust.  I've never made any distinction in the crusts (just the usual old  fashioned recipe, with shortening) between either type of pie.

I'm more interested in experiences and ideas rather than recipes,  although I certainly don't want to discourage anybody from posting  anything to their heart's contentment. IMO forum discussions are not  about the OP, they're about sharing interests and I always love topics  that go wherever they want instead of where they started out.

So anything onion pie.


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2012)

Julia Child on the French Chef (B&W) made it. She used a sheet of puff pastry and partitioned it off with anchovies in a diamond pattern over the caramelized onions. In the middle of each diamond was an olive. She made a single fold up of the crust around the edge and then fork pressed it in a somewhat fancy design. It was a true tart in that there was no egg. Very simple, yet elegant looking. The New York Times has a recipe similar to hers, only they have a yeast crust with theirs and give you the option of bacon or anchovies. Julia's is more elegant, NYT is more rustic. For A Saturday night or game day, I would make the rustic. For Sunday "come to dinner company" the elegant one would do very nicely. And actually less work. Cut into squares, a great appetizer.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 21, 2012)

Coincidentally,  I was watching Laura Calder's French cooking show tonight and one of the recipes was for onion tart. This is probably a little different than what you had in mind, but it sure sounds good to me. She says you can use any kind of leftover pastry to make this.

Onion Tart Recipe : Laura Calder : Recipes : Cooking Channel


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 22, 2012)

I like the idea of no egg, or at least not too much egg. (That came from just some of the recipes I found, evidently quiche related.) Bit evidently egg is required to bind it all together. Not so sure about the anchovies...

Yeah Steve interesting recipe, looks a bit more like pizza to me. Actually I read it and it sounds delicious! I hope I'll try that some day.

I'm wondering how simple this onion tart could be. You need a crust. You need lots of onions, and caramelize them like before you make onion soup. Most recipes seem to include cheese, and some egg (probably to bind it all).

In fact the one that goes with the picture Andy posted looks good:



> 1 Pâte Brisée (tart dough) for one 10-inch tart (see method for making pâte brisée) or 1 packaged, flat pie crust (Trader Joe's has one in their frozen section)
> 3 medium sized red onions
> 2 Tbsp olive oil
> 1 Tbsp butter
> ...


Except that I think the other recipes using Vidalia onions sound better to me than the red onions (which I also love, but in different recipes particularly salads). The balsamic vinegar sounds like a really good idea! Particularly since they used such a small amount.

Whatever recipe I think there should be a whole bunch of really caramelized onions. If cheese is added I think onions should still rule! Same for bacon. Onions should be the central theme.


----------



## Addie (May 22, 2012)

This is the perfect time for Vidalia onions. Sara Moulton is a big fan of the Pate Brisee' crust. If it is a flaky crust you are looking for, then buy the puff pastry.


----------



## Siegal (May 22, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Thanks Siegal! It sounds delicious!
> 
> I'm curious how a savory pie crust would differ from a sweet pie crust.  I've never made any distinction in the crusts (just the usual old  fashioned recipe, with shortening) between either type of pie.
> 
> ...



It was good but hard to finish. I guess when I make a tart for dessert I put a 
 tablespoon or 2 of sugar in it. For savory dishes I leave it out...that's the only difference


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (May 22, 2012)

At a restaurant I had a single caramalised onion tart with goats cheese, it was rich n yummy, light pastry the onions were still savory not sweet like some can be.  Few fresh herbs to cut the richness or a side salad.


----------



## lyndalou (May 22, 2012)

Recipes Anyone??? The rustic tart in the picture looks delicious.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2012)

When we visited one of our former exchange students in Germany several years ago, his aunt served us an onion tart with afternoon tea. There was a delicate pastry crust and lots of caramelized onions. There may have been cheese - I don't remember. It was delicious, though.

You can use the slow cooker to make caramelized onions with practically no effort. Put 3 lbs. sliced onions in the slow cooker, toss with 2 tbsp. evoo and 1 tsp. balsamic vinegar and cook on low for 10-12 hours. I think I stirred them at about the 8-hour mark. It works perfectly, and you can portion and freeze for later use


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 22, 2012)

Onion pie (called Zweibelkuchen in German) is a traditional fall dish often served with new wine at festivals in southern Germany.  Works well with new wine.  There are several traditional recipes on the internet.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

*Alsace Flammekueche & Provence Pissaldiére*

 Good Afternoon Greg,

1stly, Thank you for the lovely thread.

A couple of months ago, I had posted these subject two recipes in the Ethnic Recipe Section, and their history which stems from Pastoral origins in France, during the 15th century.

Have you seen them ? Thought that you would be interested in the Flammekueche which is an onion and bacon tart ... 

The Pissaldiére is a savoury tart filled with onion and topped with olives and anchovies. 

I prepare both these as my mom used to, during the autumn and winter months. They are different, however, both quite lovely.  

Let me know your views.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Coincidentally,  I was watching Laura Calder's French cooking show tonight and one of the recipes was for onion tart. This is probably a little different than what you had in mind, but it sure sounds good to me. She says you can use any kind of leftover pastry to make this.
> 
> Onion Tart Recipe : Laura Calder : Recipes : Cooking Channel


I saw the show as well. She makes this look easy and so great tasting. My DH just bought me her cookbook and I can not put it down. So many great recipes to try.
the tart is up on the to make list here. I have several others as well but do like the free form pastry dough.Wonder if they would go well with this pastry?

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Recipes Anyone??? The rustic tart in the picture looks delicious.


This is more of an Idea than a recipe. It will fill 1 large tart or 8 small ones,Heat 3 tab. evoo in a large skillet Add 3-4 red onions sliced and saute til they wilt and are limp. Stir in about 2 teas. minced fresh oregano or majoram. season with salt and pepper top your tart leaving an edge to fold up around the red donions.top with some anchovies here and there for a garnish,Use a pastry for savorie tarts.
kadesma


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2012)

When you make the onion jam for your tart toss in some caraway seeds, IMO they are a small touch that makes a big difference in flavor.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 22, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Recipes Anyone??? The rustic tart in the picture looks delicious.



I think this is the recipe for the rustic tart, unless you and I are not talkinng about the same thing:



> 1 Pâte Brisée (tart dough) for one 10-inch tart (see method for making  pâte brisée) or 1 packaged, flat pie crust (Trader Joe's has one in  their frozen section)
> 3 medium sized red onions
> 2 Tbsp olive oil
> 1 Tbsp butter
> ...


----------



## lyndalou (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, kades and Greg. I can't wait to make one for my husband and I.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Thanks, kades and Greg. I can't wait to make one for my husband and I.


You're welcome. Hope you enjoy it we sure do.
kades


----------

